# PLEASE HELP! I've never had a small dog before!



## AngelicDevil (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello everyone. I'm new in here and just rescued a dog that was listed as a Chihuahua, but I think they were lying from the beginning. We took him in because they were keeping this small dog OUTSIDE in temps as low as 25 degree's Fahrenheit. They claimed that he was 1 year old and they couldn't housebreak him, they said they have only had him a few weeks and decided they were not an indoor dog type family (they have two large dogs they keep outside). After looking at a few things online and doing a little research, I decided that this dog most likely isn't FULL chihuahua and is still a small puppy. I counted his teeth, since he is a little squirmish, I got an estimate of about 26-28 teeth. I have photos as well. He still seems too small for his feet (room to grow). I have not yet been able to weigh him but should tomorrow or the day after. We have named him Pongo. He learned sit really fast! He is scared of the outdoor's though (probably afraid he will be left out there and he gets cold FAST).

My question to you is, how old do you think he is? I took photos of his teeth, him next to some toys you see regularly (loofa's small and medium/regular size). He is not even as big as a men's 12 1/2 size shoe. I highly doubt this boy is 1 year old as there is no way he has his full set of 42 teeth and is showing teething behaviors (chewing on nubby bones, soft objects, and soothing type teething toys). The photos are a bit low on quality due to poor lighting, but his teeth are PEARLY WHITE, like new, not a single thing on them.

He is wearing a size SMALL sweater, not sure if that matters due to him possibly being mixed. He is very sweet, just wants to cuddle. He is intact but squats to pee, doesn't mark, and plays hard like a puppy but sleeps like a puppy too haha.

Thanks for any input in advance!

Oh also, house-training tips? I'm used to large dogs! (German Shepherds) so this is a little off my track of knowledge haha. Thanks!


Pongo wants a Belly Rub!











Teeth (sorry for quality!)





























Look at those BIG FEET!











All Pongo


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

He looks like he could be 1 year or more. He doesn't look like a puppy to me. He is adorable. He looks full-grown. Thank you for caring for this little guy.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh he is handsome, to me his teeth look to be his adult teeth, but I don't think is very old at all maybe just under a year? Treating a tiny dog is not much different from a big dog, except they have to be watched more so they don't get hurt, their tiny bones can break so much easier and they tend to get stepped on more. He is precious.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

He looks chi to me. BUT, his markings are odd for a chi. Not quite the marks of a blue. If you google bluetick hound his markings are very close!

He's cute!


----------



## NaeNae (Jul 21, 2012)

His coat coloring is called merle, which is an acceptable coat coloring for a Chi. His build and body structure looks a lot like my baby Olive, who is a 7 month old Chi. As far as his teeth are concerned, they look like they could be baby teeth on one side (but I am no expert). I think he is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

He looks like a chi to me but his feet do look on the bigger side compared to his body. His teeth look to be adult teeth. Mylo is 8 months and has his adult teeth through but is only just starting to lift his leg and mark. So maybe he's a similar age or perhaps he is 1 and just isn't bothered about marking and such, some dogs don't. They'll still act puppy-ish until they're a good bit older. Other dogs are playful for most of their life.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I would guess he is around 8 months, those teeth look pretty new to me. Plus he has a bare tummy, which puppies have, but most adult dogs grow hair there. Are his toenails very fine? They thicken up with age. He is definitely a young dog. 
He is also very cute! He isn't a colour I have seen in a Chihuahua, but they can be any colour so it's not conclusive proof. There are DNA tests if you really want to know. He definitely looks to have Chi in him, he could even be purebred, Chi's come in all shapes and sizes.
For training, treat him exactly as you would your Shepherds. Chihuahuas are very clever dogs, very quick to learn. They quickly learn to take advantage if you are not firm with them!
Welcome to the forum, looking forward to watching Pongo grow up.


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

No idea about age but I agree with what others have said 1 yearish, doesn't look that old.

Regarding his colour he isn't a merle, but I believe he has the gene/colouring like angel mentioned called "ticked" my boys brother has it, whom is white with brown patches but now all over the white he has these brown freckles, very heavy on the legs like your boy.

He could well be possibly mixed with something else but does have chi qualities to him.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

My guess is chi mix around 5 month of age. Please let us know what the vet says when you take him. He is very cute and I am glad you took him in!


----------



## NaeNae (Jul 21, 2012)

heartagram said:


> Regarding his colour he isn't a merle, but I believe he has the gene/colouring like angel mentioned called "ticked" my boys brother has it, whom is white with brown patches but now all over the white he has these brown freckles, very heavy on the legs like your boy.


I've since done some research on this about the coat...It_ does_ look a lot like my Pointer's markings (ticked), rather than merle. Regardless...He's a beauty to me!


----------



## pjknust (Oct 26, 2011)

puppy teeth are like needles, very sharp. I think he has adult teeth. He does NOT look like a puppy to me. He may be crossed with a big footed breed like dachshund or bassett. 
He is most likely grown. Puppies start losing teeth at about 5 - 7 mo old. 

pam in TX


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

He has his adult teeth, so he's not a puppy. They're very clean, no buildup that I can see, so his owners have either been very good with his dental hygiene (unlikely given the history you've related) or he's a young adult. 

His paws don't look too big for his body to me. I'm curious what he weighs. 

Also, because he fits into size S clothes isn't really any indication of anything. My chihuahuas a 3.5 pounds, and they wear everything from an XXS to a S, depending on the brand. On the other hand, I've seen size S things that would be WAY too big for them, just eyeballing them. There are zero size standards in dog attire it seems.


----------



## AngelicDevil (Jan 13, 2013)

So he only has 28 teeth but is an adult??? Something is wrong with that... is there supposed to be that much space between all his teeth? Like I said I've never had a small dog so never paid close attention when I see them. But my Shepherd's teeth are close together with no amount of spaces between EVERY tooth... but that is why I am confused... I thought all adult dogs had 42 teeth?


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I think he looks like a puppy--I would guess about 6-8 months old. 
He has such a playful babyish look to him. The teeth look like some are still to come in --like he lost baby teeth and those are new. I do not think my dog has 42 teeth. I just counted 20-something--I think 28..
He does not look "merle"
A friend had a small **** hound cross with similar markings/colour
I think he looks really cute


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

He looks like a chi mix and maybe about 8 months. How much does he weigh? 

Also when counting teeth are you including the 12 incisors? From the pics he looks like he has more than 28 teeth.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Maybe he has lost some of his teeth- he wasn't well cared for after all. But they do look to be in good shape. If I had to guess I would say he's somewhere between 8 months and a year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

pupluv168 said:


> Maybe he has lost some of his teeth- he wasn't well cared for after all. But they do look to be in good shape. If I had to guess I would say he's somewhere between 8 months and a year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


No...if anything it looks like those are newish teeth , maybe still coming in...


----------



## 23083 (Sep 22, 2011)

Wow... You dont get ticking like that from too many dogs... Australian Cattle Dog ( aka blue heeler); blue tick **** hound, german shorthair.
Look at my Gilda's coat below. She is a cattle dog mix and her ticking sure looks like pongos!
Your pongo is incredibly cute! Pico was our first foray into small dogs and we love him. Be very consistent and calm with all of your training (especially housebreaking) and give it time.Once he learns the routine of his entirely new life, he will do well.
Are you planning a vet visit soon? It will be interesting to see what they rhink of his age and breeds...
Congrats!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

rubia said:


> No...if anything it looks like those are newish teeth , maybe still coming in...


That's true, I guess I was just thinking if there was abuse or something, even a puppy or young adult can lose teeth. But you are most definitely right that he is likely still teething. 

OP, a vet will probably give you the best estimate as to age. I'm eager to hear what a professional thinks 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## AngelicDevil (Jan 13, 2013)

Sorry it took me so long to reply, wow lots of helpful people in here! Yes I counted his incisor's. I measured him today as well, he is 8 1/2'' tall at the wither's. After looking at several photos, I am under the impression that they are his adult teeth but still not all the way in? I think he has the legs of a dashund (thick and big footed). I agree that it's not a normal Merle pattern either, I know my big dogs! Although, I looked at a Petco Calendar today of Chihuahua's and there was one in there that looked almost exactly like Pongo (same pattern and all). So I'm not sure. I found one website saying that Chihuahua's are not supposed to ever be merle's, that they had to be crossed with something that had the gene (ex: Dashund)...idk though, I read to much haha.


I am going to take him to the vet tomorrow to try and determine an age. IDK weather to feed puppy food or adult food... or how much or anything. I don't free feed in my house (my shepherd would eat all Pongo's food to begin with), plus Pongo is ALWAYS HUNGRY... is that normal in Chi's? 

He also pooped about 7-8 times today... (every two hours)... we are feeding him one cup of food (1/2 cup in the morning, 1/2 cup at night). We give him a few treats, but not a lot... why does he poop so much? Is it because we had to switch his diet? The lady who had him sad she fed ol'roy to all her dogs (YUCK)... I cannot even do a slow exchange with that... I cannot have any dog food with corn in it in my house because my Shepherd is allergic.


Tips on house-training would be MUCH appreciated! I am very broke at the moment as I had just rescued a large breed dog, got his shots, neutered, chipped, and trained and found him the PERFECT home, but that left me high and dry on money... 

Also, his eyes are always runny. Usually worse after coming in from potty breaks so is it just the cold weather?

Then he also does the 'reverse sneeze'... I thought only dogs with smushed faced did the reverse sneezing sounds? Is that normal in Chi's too? Sorry for all the questions. I am doing everything I can. I am going to save up for his shots, neuter, microchip and get that done ASAP... its $115 for all of it at our local Humane Society through their low cost services they offer. I just lost my car due to not being able to pay for it, and my mom helped me buy a used car so I would no longer have payments so in a month or two I should be able to get this done...hopefully


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

What are you feeding him? He is a cute boy no matter what.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

PiaOnomato said:


> Wow... You dont get ticking like that from too many dogs... Australian Cattle Dog ( aka blue heeler); blue tick **** hound, german shorthair.
> Look at my Gilda's coat below. She is a cattle dog mix and her ticking sure looks like pongos!
> Your pongo is incredibly cute! Pico was our first foray into small dogs and we love him. Be very consistent and calm with all of your training (especially housebreaking) and give it time.Once he learns the routine of his entirely new life, he will do well.
> Are you planning a vet visit soon? It will be interesting to see what they rhink of his age and breeds...
> Congrats!


OOhh I am glad someone else mentioned blue tick **** hound.....I see the same look as a little **** hound that some I know rescued,,,,this is all so interesting


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Welcome, I am glad to meet you! For Pongo, my best breed guess with be a 10 month old Chihuahua mixed with a "farm dog." Around here, a farm dog would be some type of multi-generation cross of heeler or hound dog. It happens a lot around here; as we live in a very rural area; and when people decide to get an inside dog they autotmatically think of the smallest and get a Chi. Hence eventually there's some really unique Chi crosses out there, lol! After all the necessaries are done, you could send out for a Wisdom Panel to have a breed DNA test? I'm always interested in hearing results on mixes! I'm contemplating having one done eventually on my puppy Spike to find out what makes him so fluffy; but I also kind of like the mystery and pretend he's half Old English Sheepdog. 

As far as the reverse sneezing, it is something that affects many Chihuahuas and though it looks strange, isn't too much concern. You can cover their nostrils and rub their throat to encourage swallowing (which kind of "refreshes" the trachea) but most episodes resolve themselves after just a few moments.

I also would like to ask what you are feeding; if he's pooping that often he may not be absorbing everything properly if so much goes to waste. Potty training is easy if feeding just a few times a day, as if you keep to a schedule it won't take long for him to adapt and you to figure out their bathroom habits. The key is truly just diligence, making sure you have constant supervision (tethering him to you if need be, or a crate if you absolutely can't keep an eye on him) and moving him immediately the moment that any accident begins. Catching him in the act to move him, offering multiple potty breaks and praising when he goes outside will be your ticket to trusting him with free reign eventually. =)

Anyway kudos for everything you did for your large breed rescue; don't hesitate to share a pic or two of him too! I often foster dogs and know firsthand how much work it is to rehabilitate one. I wish you the best of luck with Pongo and if you can think of anything else don't hesitate to pm me! =D This forum is a great source of info and full of Chihuahua-gurus!


----------



## AngelicDevil (Jan 13, 2013)

Well, the lady who had him said she fed Ol'roy to all her dogs (YUCK). Someone gave me a $10 off coupon for a bag of Canyon Creek Ranch puppy food which is an all natural food. I'm a little broke and really couldn't afford a bag of food so someone gave me the coupon to use until my next check. I cannot have food in my house with corn in it either as my Shepherd is allergic. Today he has only pooped twice though and so far today NO POOP ACCIDENTS IN THE HOUSE! YAY... Only one time did I catch him peeing inside but that was me being to slow to hit the door haha.

Glad to know Chi's do reverse sneeze. I just wasn't sure so it bothered me a little and I thought he might have had a cold. 

So how much should I be feeding him? I feed my Shepherd twice a day, would like him on the same schedule... he is always so hungry... I'm pretty sure that ol'roy dog food was very hard on his tummy and he didn't get much out of it. Hoping that after a week or so on this better quality food he will feel more nourished.


----------



## AngelicDevil (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh, I highly doubt he could be half **** tick hound? If he IS a year old like the lady said... he is only 8 1/2'' tall and about 2 or 3 lbs I would guess... ***** are HUGE... I think he might be a dashund mix... MAYBE... he has those large stocky legs.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Just give a small amount. 

My chi is always hungry it seems. If I fed him as much as he wanted he would be a whale. It seems fairly normal, I've seen a fair number of pudgy ones around my area.


----------



## DeniseByford (Jan 1, 2013)

I am thankful to your site which tells lot of information in selecting the best dog. i love dogs and these are pretty and its color is really amazing.


----------



## ~Lucky Chi Mama~ (Jan 3, 2013)

I can't wait to hear what the vet says!


----------



## mimilee (Dec 6, 2012)

looksto me to be about a year a vet should be able to tell you but in my opinion looks more lik a rat terrier which is a mix with Chihuahua


----------



## mimilee (Dec 6, 2012)

MERLE pattern and it's genetic as known in the Rat Terrier breed


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I would take anything said in that article with a pinch of salt.
"My research shows the Whippet actually evolved from the Rat Terrier and not the other way around. "
Er, the first Whippet was registered with the AKC in 1888.... Yes they were bred from Terriers and Greyhounds, but the Terriers in question would have been Bedlington and/or Manchester Terriers. Whippets were created in Northern England, Rat Terriers are not known in the UK. We have many breeds of Terrier bred to hunt rats (Yorkshire Terriers for example) but not 'Rat Terriers' as seen in the USA.


----------



## HazardSports (Jan 12, 2013)

AngelicDevil: good job rescuing a puppy in need and congratulations on being the proud owner of one good looking boy ! I want to support Evelyn's comment on your need to watch him to ensure he doesn't hurt himself or get stepped on. Especially when they're young - small jumps can hurt them, ( happened to my chi ). And even though when they get older they're become capable of high jumps - the repetition is not good on those tiny knees. I had to train my pupp to use the step stools and ottoman as a means to transition up & down my bed to discourage high jumps. He has Patellar Luxation now at 4yrs old. Doesn't bother him as long as we take care of him by making sure he has what he needs to go the places he wants. You just have to show him that those objects are "his" to jump on !


----------



## Angelbaby (Jan 24, 2013)

honestly he looks like a Chihuahua jack russel mix, only because the large ears and paws.and those are not baby teeth my mischa is 4 and that is what her teeth look like her baby teeth were much smaller.just my opinon


----------



## mimilee (Dec 6, 2012)

did you ever find out what the vet said about breed and age?


----------

